# Cedula or Certificado de Habitacion



## adiep (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi folks, wonder if someone can help me with a question.. if a house owner is paying IBI, is that evidence that the property is legal and would have a Cedula or Certificado de Habitacion?

Or can they pay IBI without having this?


----------



## timr (Feb 1, 2010)

Paying IBI doesn´t automatically make a property legal or, by itself, mean a cedula of habitacion can be issued. Are asking about a new build or an old propèrty ?.


----------



## adiep (Jan 10, 2010)

timr said:


> Paying IBI doesn´t automatically make a property legal or, by itself, mean a cedula of habitacion can be issued. Are asking about a new build or an old propèrty ?.


Hi Tim. Its an older property, in an urbanization - I have a feeling that the urbanization has recently been made urbana


----------



## timr (Feb 1, 2010)

Mmmm not sure. Up here in Valencia there are two types of certificate - one for new builds where the criteria are very stringent and one for older properties (ie. more than ten years old). I don´t whether a similar distinction is made where you are. If you ask at the local ayuntamiento they should be able to tell you whether the house has a certificate, and if not what you need to do get one.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Never take anything the town halls do, or say, for granted. Witness this in our area:

'Today is a very sad day for myself and my family'


----------

